# Clutch issues



## Oneucb4u (Nov 14, 2011)

Guys, (and gals)

I have scoured the web for answers to my problem, and found a bunch of opinions on the matter but nothing definitive. So I'll try here. 

During hard WOT pulls, my clutch pedal basically becomes useless. From 1st to 2nd, everything is fine. From 2nd to 3rd, everything is fine. From 3rd to 4th it starts getting hairy. On occasion I've even found myself unable to shift into 4th gear, so I have to let off and wait a few seconds. Actually, any time I pull WOT from 3rd to 4th, the issue begins to present itself.

Well, this sucks. I've already changed out the clutch fluid. Replaced it with DOT 3 & 4, Valvoline. That did nothing at all for me. I don't believe my clutch is slipping, and don't have the means to drop the tranny myself to inspect it. Hell, even if I did, I probably wouldn't know what to lock for. 

My mods? Well, if you want to call 'em mods, a tune and full exhaust. That's it so it's not like I'm pushing enough HP to be overloading the transmission. It's an 06 M6.

Has anyone else heard of this issue? Any ideas? I read somewhere that some Corvettes were experiencing similar issues but I've never had the clutch pedal drop to the floor, so in that respect, I'm experiencing a different problem. 

Please, for the love of God, someone please have an aswer!

Thanks.

Pat


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Our trannys are not the same, but I had the same issue when at the drag strip. Driving normal, or even spirited driving it was fine. But under WOT at the track it would miss shift 4th(how can you miss shift 4th?? It's straight down!!!). Ended up being a bent shift fork and worn internal parts. Rebuilt it with new parts and now it's fine.


----------



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

*Clutch issue*

Had the same problem in my 05 M6 changed the fluid to dot 5 did alot better and also installed the skip shift eliminator. If it continues I would recommend a new clutch


----------



## LS2 6SP (Oct 24, 2007)

Our clutch master cylinder and line are a major pita ! The clutch fluid gets hot and keeps you from shifting, caused by the line running near the exhaust and hard shifting. I replaced mine with a Tick master cylinder and associated line and have had no problems, tick solves the problem by having more volume of fluid. I also changed my clutch to a LS7 because I was in there.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

My 06 M6 does the same exact thing, first to second clutch is all there, at about 100 mph from third to fourth i only have half clutch pedal, and my clutch does NOT slip either. I know the clutch is all there, it even chirps third gear very nice every time. But after reading LS2 6SP's post, im going to have my mechanic look into doing that


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

here's my input for what its worth. i just went through the entire clutch system in my 06 m6.from master to slave , shimmed the slave and all. i just recently installed a spec clutch.which i hate with a mad passion. but it work well. 

what i found was that , from the reservoir to the master cylinder there is a POS line that refills fluid with expanding heating and cooling of engine heat and ect.. when this line is disturbed it likes to suck air bubbles from time to time at the master end of the line.well as every one knows air compresses. that lag is air escaping out back to the reservoir in that so called few seconds your waiting for the clutch to recover. i had this problem in all gears. 

i have yet to fix the problem because i dont drive in the winter. however i plan on fixing the problem by installing hose clamps on each end of this recovery line ( AKA POS line). may have to replace the line because of it being so flimsy. i like the system but it has it's issues. and this is one of them. the line from the master to the slave is steel so that will not be the problem. once you look close at the recovery line you'll see what im talking about. what a piece of shi!. the lest they could have done was a hydraulic connection like the rest of the system. 

this may or may not solve the problem but, it's worth looking at. for the cost of a six pack.


----------



## Oneucb4u (Nov 14, 2011)

Update: Sorry, forgot about this thread  

I changed out the fluid to a different brand of DOT4, and it made a WORLD of difference, but the loss of clutch is still there on occasion. 

LS6 and TAZ, what you guys have said pretty much falls in line with similar issues some Corvette owners are experiencing. The system seems unable to provide enough fluid during hard use due to pinch locations in the line(s). I know I've read a lot of people have put the Tick master in, and I might have to go that route, however.... unless I replace the line as well, it seems like I might be wasting my time. 

TAZ, I'm going to investigate what you've mentioned a bit tomorrow, and see if I can't come to the same conclusion.

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Every GTO M6 feels that way stock. Gotta get some upgrades from Tick and problem solved. Took me about 10-15 seconds of spirited driving in the GTO and the clutch pedel felt worthless.

My turd Mustang no matter how hard I beat on it doesn't have this issue but I for some reason miss more shifts randomly.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The main cause of a stock clutch with high RPM clutch loss is centrifugal force and weak pressure plate springs. The real fix is to replace the clutch with a stronger one. I have a stock master and used to have that until I replaced my clutch. I've never had it happen again.


----------



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> The main cause of a stock clutch with high RPM clutch loss is centrifugal force and weak pressure plate springs. The real fix is to replace the clutch with a stronger one. I have a stock master and used to have that until I replaced my clutch. I've never had it happen again.


What kind of clutch did you go with? I'm going to be replacing mine here soon.. I have all the same issues but I keep losing fluid so I'm doing the slave to


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nashville clutch & supply it's a hole in the wall place but there's clutches are badass reasonably priced and custom built for GTOs. They make a bunch at once for guys at music city raceway and the ones they don't sell there get sold for cheap check em out


----------



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok thanks bud I'll check in to it


----------

